# What's the longest algorithm you have in active use?



## IAmAPerson (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine is my Ra Perm (I was playing around with conjugates+other PLL algs).

R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' L' U L U R U' R' (~30 moves. I hate it, but I'm too lazy to learn another alg).


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine is the T-perm and 4x4 OLL parity alg


----------



## NeilH (Jun 2, 2015)

Holy crap that's crazy. I still use beginner's last layer except for knowing T perm, H perm, and Z perm.
My longest is probably T Perm.

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

14 moves


----------



## Julian (Jun 2, 2015)

I think mine is Na. J-perm conjugate, 21 moves.


----------



## Berd (Jun 2, 2015)

The OLL parity lag is quite long, maybe the 5x5 parity alg. I know both.


----------



## cashis (Jun 2, 2015)

I use a ZBLL thats 24 iirc


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 2, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Mine is my Ra Perm (I was playing around with conjugates+other PLL algs).
> 
> R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2' L' U L U R U' R' (~30 moves. I hate it, but I'm too lazy to learn another alg).



Holy carp, get a new alg for that

My longest is 4x4 parity, 15 moves iirc


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

Julian said:


> I think mine is Na. J-perm conjugate, 21 moves.


Same for me; next longest is the [R': Y perm] ZBLL, which is 19.

OP: do you know J perms? If so, then Ra is quite easy to learn. Just make a U and a U' into U2:
J: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Ra: R U R' F' R *U2* R' *U2* R' F R2 U' R'
then do OLL (sune):
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' R U R' U R U2 R'
if you want to cancel the underlined, that can save you a bit of time too.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 2, 2015)

OLL parity alg.

Or if you want to count my 5BLD double parity "alg" as one algorithm then that obviously, but it's really just OLL parity + another kind of parity alg + T-perm slapped together... So not really an alg in itself as much as 3 seperate algs


----------



## Chree (Jun 2, 2015)

Someone posted a lazy-ZBLL in the comments of a Chris Olson video this week. F' Na F. So...

F' (R U R' U) (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') (U2 R U' R') F

23 moves. And I think I'll keep it.



TDM said:


> R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' R U R' U R U2 R'
> if you want to cancel the underlined, that can save you a bit of time too.



Fully cancelled it goes: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
And why not the RUD alg? Maybe not as easy to learn, but much faster: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 2, 2015)

this ZBLL: F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' (19 Moves) and its still really fast.

thanks to jan bentlage who showed me that one, the one i had before was really crappy <3

i wish i had more long, but easy and fast algs like this one... many of my ZBLLs are just plain awkward.


----------



## slinky773 (Jun 2, 2015)

One that comes to mind for me is my Nb perm: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R, 17 moves. It actually might not be my longest one, but for me, it's the one that takes the longest to execute.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 2, 2015)

A-perm I've used it from m the very beginning. But when a first used it, it was for just permuting corners.

Edit: oops above is the oldest not longest. Lofest is hard to say probably OLL partity.


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

Chree said:


> Someone posted a lazy-ZBLL in the comments of a Chris Olson video this week. F' Na F. So...
> 
> F' (R U R' U) (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') (U2 R U' R') F
> 
> 23 moves. And I think I'll keep it.


why not do it as [y' R': Na perm]:
*y' R' R U *R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R
first part cancels to give
R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R
... which is the same length as the N perm without any setup moves.



> And why not the RUD alg? Maybe not as easy to learn, but much faster: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


I don't like it. I don't think it's as fast for me.


----------



## G2013 (Jun 2, 2015)

N perms: R U R' U (J) U' R U' R' or L' U' L U' (theOtherJ) U L' U L, both are 21 moves long using FRU J.
And the OLL parity in 4x4 is also quite long (17 moves)


----------



## Chree (Jun 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> why not do it as [y' R': Na perm]:
> *y' R' R U *R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R
> first part cancels to give
> R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R
> ... which is the same length as the N perm without any setup moves.



Whoa... that's exactly the alg that Chris Olson's video was showing. Very cool to see where it comes from. Thanks!


----------



## EMI (Jun 2, 2015)

I have two 21 movers: The N-perm and the adjacent PLL parity alg (Rw U Rw' R etc.) on 4x4.

Edit: Depending on the metric, the Square-1 Adjacent parity is longer (26 Moves, counting U, D and R2 moves as one each). (adj-U is 28 even, but the pure adj only has U and D at the same time once, so it's closer to 3x3, I guess?)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Chree said:


> And why not the RUD alg? Maybe not as easy to learn, but much faster: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'



Noooooo use L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Noooooo use L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2



Sorry, I don't even mirrored Rb.

I use both R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' and R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R', depending on what position my hand is in. I use the first algorithm for OH.


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 3, 2015)

19 moves, this ZBLL : R' F R U' R' U' R U R ' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I feel the need to mention Pavan Ravindra's OH H-perm

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' (24 moves)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> I feel the need to mention Pavan Ravindra's OH H-perm
> 
> R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' (24 moves)



TABLE ABUSE M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 CMON MAN


----------



## cashis (Jun 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> TABLE ABUSE M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 CMON MAN



laughing so hard


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 3, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> 19 moves, this ZBLL : R' F R U' R' U' R U R ' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R



missed an R 

also, use this: 

R U' R' U x U' L U' L' U2 R' U R U' (13) nicely fingertrickable, this one mirrored to the back for the other one and even better, it's my standard COLL for that case.


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> TABLE ABUSE M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 CMON MAN



NO TABLE ABUSE S2 U S2 U2 S2 U S2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> NO TABLE ABUSE S2 U S2 U2 S2 U S2



I actually used to do this alg without table abuse before I knew that table abuse was allowed.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 3, 2015)

21 moves:
Nathaniel Knopf's "Gewfro": (R U R' F') (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R2 U R' U') (R U' R').
And, of course, the conjugated J-perm alg for Na-perm. I've gotten that down to 1.2ish.

20 moves:
Square-1 O-perms.

19 moves:
Nb-perm: z (U' R2' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R2 U) z'.

18 moves:
E-perm (by Brest and me): F R2 D (R' U' R D') (R' U2 R' U') (R' F' R) (U R U' R').


----------



## bcube (Jun 3, 2015)

Probably [(M A M' A') (M A' M' A)]·2, where A is (U L U' L')·2 and A' is (U L' U' L)·2. It is for AI 4x4x4 cube 

Haven't tried 4D puzzles yet, though.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 3, 2015)

bcube said:


> Probably [(M A M' A') (M A' M' A)]·2, where A is (U L U' L')·2. It is for AI 4x4x4 cube
> 
> Haven't tried 4D puzzles yet, though.



Please, please tell me you call that alg the double sexy mama


----------



## Suzuha (Jun 3, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Please, please tell me you call that alg the double sexy mama



Best alg name ever


----------



## bcube (Jun 3, 2015)

Haha, nice one. I only thought of mama (but officially it doesn't have a name).


----------



## pdilla (Jun 3, 2015)

Julian said:


> I think mine is Na. J-perm conjugate, 21 moves.



Mine too.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 3, 2015)

the <rU> pure dedge flip (i think it's bens?), 25 HTM

r' U2 r U' r' U r U' r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U' r2 U r U' r U' r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2015)

CDcuber said:


> 2 flipcorner chameleon zbll
> 
> (R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R)*2
> 30 moves!!??


hold on left, sune left sune

14 moves


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 3, 2015)

For E perm I just do a double A perm.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 3, 2015)

opp U edge flip
(M' U)4 U (M' U)4 = 25htm


Also
M' U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U M
is 17tps for me, at least (and am slow)

wrote those w/o cube so hopefully they're right.


----------



## Mes (Jun 3, 2015)

N-perm; 17 moves I think,


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 3, 2015)

3x3x2 u perms 19 moves forgetting n perm j perm conjugate.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 3, 2015)

^yeah, mine is (M' U')4 (M U)4

24 htm


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> the <rU> pure dedge flip (i think it's bens?), 25 HTM
> 
> r' U2 r U' r' U r U' r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U' r2 U r U' r U' r'


I know Ben was the first to find this one for the 5x5x5, but Bruce Norskog (cuBerBruce) definitely found all of these 26 move single dedge flips for the 4x4x4 first (sometime in early 2011) using k-solve. (I believe Ben used k-solve to find his 5x5x5 as well as these 4x4x4 algs.) Bruce sent these algs to me by pm, but I later posted them in that thread of mine I provided a link to.

I asked Bruce to find these because he found a <U,Rw> solution to a 3-cycle and posted it in this thread of mine. I soon became interested in <U, Rw, R> single dedge flip algorithms and created my own, and then I became interest in actual <U,r> and <U,Rw> 2-gen solutions. I believe all of my solutions that I posted in that thread are on the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wiki page now (except for my own <U, Rw> algorithms I found by hand before anyone found some with k-solve. See the "*Derivation*" spoiler in the "2 Gen 2-Cycles" spoiler in this post for my explanation of how I found my own <U, Rw> single dedge flip algorithm before it was known to be possible for such algorithms to exist).

In any case, I'm not sure if you know about my algs (that I found by hand: I explain how I found these in that 2 Gen 2-Cycles spoiler I mentioned above), but the following two are "nearly" in <U,Rw> and can be applied to the nxnxn. (Just move the central slice with all Rw turns on the odd cube.)
r U2 r U r U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U 2R' U' r U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U 2R2 U2 r' U2 r'
r U2 r U' r U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U' 2R' U r U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U' 2R2 U2 r' U2 r'



IAmAPerson said:


> What's the longest algorithm you have in active use?


(R U' R' U')5 for twisting the U supercube composite center 180 degrees.


----------



## Neilggghhh123 (Jun 3, 2015)

my longest is the square one parity alg [27 moves]


----------



## Chree (Jun 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Noooooo use L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2



Haha... I use that, too, depending on the AUF I get. On big cubes I use that almost every time.
Is that your OH alg too? Because I'm using RUD for that now (used to be RUF).

Sometimes for 2H I'll also use: R U2 R' U2 (R B' R' U') (R' U R B) R2 .
But perform it like: R U2 R' U2 (l U' l' U') (R U l U) (l' R') .

On topic:


henrysavich said:


> 19 moves, this ZBLL : R' F R U' R' U' R U R ' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Alternative Alg: (R U' R' U) F' L F' L' F2 (R' F R F'). Shorter, but prob not faster.


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2015)

Chree said:


> Alternative Alg: (R U' R' U) F' L F' L' F2 (R' F R F'). Shorter, but prob not faster.


there's also setup to Brest's Y perm:
[R': R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R]
=
R U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Is that your OH alg too? Because I'm using RUD for that now (used to be RUF).



Yes I do use it for OH. For the other R I do the LUD one


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

Probably this pure OLL: R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U R, 23 moves. Ben has a better alg, but this is fast and I like the angle of execution.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 4, 2015)

cmowla said:


> info and stuff


ah, i didn't know, thanks!

i will probably stick with the alg i use - the two you've posted have four consecutive r moves hence i'm struggling to find a good fingertrick


----------



## CDcuber (Jun 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> hold on left, sune left sune
> 
> 14 moves


thx


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably this ZBLL
U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L R U2 L' U' L


----------



## cashis (Jun 5, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Probably this ZBLL
> U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L R U2 L' U' L



Y perm is just as many moves, u sure thats the longest you use?


----------



## G2013 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> 21 moves:
> Nathaniel Knopf's "Gewfro": (R U R' F') (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R2 U R' U') (R U' R').
> And, of course, the conjugated J-perm alg for Na-perm. I've gotten that down to 1.2ish.
> 
> ...



The G perm is amazing. I'll start using it

And yes, this H perm is insane


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 5, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Probably this ZBLL
> U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L R U2 L' U' L



why include the U at the beginning? iuts not part of the alg. then its 16 moves and your yperm is PROBABLY longer


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> why include the U at the beginning? iuts not part of the alg. then its 16 moves and your yperm is PROBABLY longer



maybe they don't get y perms


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 5, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> maybe they don't get y perms



true! forgot that.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 6, 2015)

G2013 said:


> The G perm is amazing. I'll start using it



Please no


----------



## TMOY (Jun 6, 2015)

My 6-corners twists: (L U' L U' L2 U')^4 and its mirror. 24 moves each, but fast and really useful for 3OP.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

my longest is Na Perm. 21 moves (R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R')


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2022)

One handed H-bar COLL: F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' 
13 moves


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 10, 2022)

Probably a ZBLL where just 2 corners are twisted.


----------



## molybd3num (Apr 10, 2022)

Y perm, 17 moves


----------

